# Hymer E-510 questions



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

I'm convinced that my next van will be a Hymer and [nearly convinced] that the one I want is the E-510 on a 1998 LHD Fiat 2.5 Diesel base, plated at 3800kg . . . what MPG can I expect ?[I realise that this is subject to speed / light or heavy foot on the gas & other reasons but I just wanted to get a 'feel' of what to expect.
Is there anyone with the same make/model who would be prepared to 'tutor' me in the good points / bad point etc ?
Be warned - I might be a nuisance posing lots of questions :wink:


----------



## 88966 (May 11, 2005)

Hi Vic,

As you can see I have a Hymer B694, 1996 tagaxled and rated at 4000Kgs with a Fiat 2.5TDi.

As a guide on my recent 6,000 mile, 5 months trip I averaged close to 25 mpg.

My previous B644 averaged nearly 30mpg over a similar length trip.


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi Vic, 

Our E690 weighs in at 4.5 tonnes and averaged 25 mpg on the Irish trip.

Travelling from Scotland to Lincs at motorway speeds of 65-70mph, it returned 22mpg.

The E510 being lighter should return more.

Hope that is a nice one and suits your requirements.

J & R


----------

